# 8.1 amd64 box locking up



## semi-ambivalent (Jul 26, 2010)

I have an amd64 box running 8.1 on gmirrored SCSI disks and an adaptec 29160 controller. It's a fresh install and, after running it for some few hours it appeared to lock up. Over on tty0 output was streaming by that looked like

```
ahci0 Received a Master Abort PCI error Interrupt at Seqaddr = 0x{various digits}
```

After maybe ten seconds of this the machine paniced. I'm stumped here as this controller and these disks (and the SCSI cable too) had just come out of a 7.3 machine that had run without issue for months. To be honest, that box was 7.x because I got the same problem when I tried to use 8.0. I thought things might have been fixed by now, but perhaps not. Anyone know what might be at fault here?

Thx,

sa


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 27, 2010)

*I mean, I hope it helps, I just don't know that it will.*

You mean ahc(4)?  ahci(4) being a SATA controller . . .

I came up with [thread=52002]this[/thread] & that.  I don't know how helpful it is, though.


----------

